# Buying Goat Harness



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Where is a good place to buy a harness for pulling a wagon loaded with garden trash? Maybe my little boy too. I want something comfortable for the goats that doesn't cost a million dollars, LOL.

My goats aren't full sized. Maa is a mini mancha 58 pounds and bay is 38 pounds (still growing), mini mancha x nubian.

Thank you guys!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I bought mine from hogger goats supply. http://www.hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Harnesses/ I got the deluxe working harness. It works for pleasure driving and for heavy pulling


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

I missed your reply. Sorry!!

Thank you for the link. I found plans online to make one!! That will maybe be my winter project, LOL. I salvaged an old hunting belt from my hubbies coonhunting light. Now I need to find the rest of the strapping, hehe.


----------

